
The developer died 14 years ago, here's a print out of his source code - uptown
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/08/05/on_call_netware_hell/
======
pavel_lishin
$5k seems low for the amount of troubleshooting and work he did.

~~~
sb8244
Doesn't sound like over 20 with the experience level discussed. The hardest
part was probably getting the old machinery which Earl didn't do.

------
gargalatas
In situations like this you ask the client to pay you upfront and you explain
that there is the chance that you may fail due to many unexpected issues that
may come up. Then you do the job. With situations like this I am sure that the
IT guy had same issues in the past...

------
Schlamby
Pro tip: shonky-seeming clients or wacko stuff like this calls for pre-paid
hours.

